# Monroe county hunting club



## ABnorton7 (Jun 6, 2006)

187 acres, mostly hardwood,pines,creeks,food plots,need six deer hunters.

Call Ben Norton
[cell]404-456-2314
[E-mail adress] Abnorton7@aol.com


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 6, 2006)

HEY ya'll need to jump on this; Monroe county have a good population of big Deer and plenty of Turkey's !

This is no joke now so you looking for a CLUB need to jump


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 6, 2006)

Might want to post it in the lease forum


----------



## Hunter751 (Jun 8, 2006)

hey do you guys have any hogs on the property and how far is it from atlanta


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 8, 2006)

Hunter 751 from the forest park near farmers market about 45 min to say roughly an Hour    I don't know about hogs have to wait on Have to wait on Norton for that


----------



## ABnorton7 (Jun 14, 2006)

sorry but no hogs on the property although there are plenty of deer


----------



## RecurveHunter (Jul 6, 2006)

*another Norton*

how much $$$ per hunter?  also any turkeys?  my dad and i are both clubless at the moment.

-David Norton
678.548.0132
dvnortonjr@hotmail.com


----------

